# Insert Links ?



## SueDonJ (Jul 5, 2014)

A TUGger has asked about inserting links.  I looked through the BBS Help section and did a search but don't see instructions for how to add links to posts, especially how to embed links into text.  I know HOW to do it but (as usual) can't figure out how to explain it without writing a book.  And, it's entirely possible that it's right in front of my face but I'm missing it!  

Anybody out there want to take a shot at it, or point me and the TUGger in the right direction?  Thanks!


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 5, 2014)

Try this link.  It has all of the bbs code you could ever ask for, including how to insert links.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## artringwald (Jul 5, 2014)

The easy way is to:

1) Copy the link you want to insert.
2) Click on this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) Paste the link in the dialog box.

If no text is selected when you do that, the hyperlink will be the text of the URL itself. If any text is selected, it will make a hyperlink out of the text like this: Hawaii Magazine.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2014)

artringwald said:


> The easy way is to:
> 
> 1) Copy the link you want to insert.
> 2) Click on this icon
> ...



Just to add to Art's instructions - when you copy the URL of the link you want to insert, remember it usually has the "http://" at the beginning of copied URL. This is important to note because when you get to "step 2" and click on the world-link icon, you will notice that "http://" is already posted in the box where you will paste your URL. So to avoid having a double "http://"
you must erase (delete) one of them - otherwise your lnk won't display properly.


Richard


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks so much, I knew I could count on TUGgers for help!


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 5, 2014)

*test*

https://www.google.com/#q=150+mexican+pesos+us+dollars


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you want the link to just show up as a regular link, you can just paste the link in the message box. Just make sure the "Automatically parse links in text" box is marked and vBulletin will automatically turn it in to a link. The only time you really need to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button is if you want to turn text link "This Link" in to a link.


----------

